# USFWS Expands Mexican Wolf Territories



## Lobowatcher (Nov 25, 2014)

"The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service has finalized the revised rule under which Mexican wolves are managed in Arizona and New Mexico. The revised rule expands the area where wolves are allowed to occupy and increases the Service's ability to further the conservation of one of the nation's rarest
mammals while being responsive to the needs of local communities."

News Release:

http://www.fws.gov/southwest/es/mexicanwolf/pdf/NR_Mexican_Wolf_f10j_FINAL.pdf

The technical information:

http://www.fws.gov/southwest/es/mexicanwolf/PR10jM.cfm

Given the Services' past issues with the Gray Wolf, I'm not so sure I have much faith in their ability to carry out the new Mexican Wolf Rules. As far as I can ascertain, monies for the Mexican Wolf expansion are not coming from Pittman-Robertson funds, as was the case in the Gray Wolf recovery efforts.

My first question would be: What happens if the Mexican Wolf wanders out of it's 'intended' range, and moves up into Utah and/or Colorado? Hmmm, something to ponder.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

looks like its time to go coyote hunting again lol jk jk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

You do the same thing when any weed invades your yard...


----------

